# help with rear camber



## lloydg (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone knows where I can find a REAR CAMBER KIT for my 04 GTO.:seeya:it is lowered and the rear tires are bowed out.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i cant believe nobody hasnt replyed. im sure everybody has this problem. i saw one sone where and i lost the info. if i spot it i'll send it


----------

